# Anubias Nana



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I bought a anubias nana live plant on ebay yesterday. This is my
first try at live plants. I am very excited ! I was wondering what to
do before putting it in my 29 gal tank. Are the plants supposed to be
cleaned with anything in particular ? Thank you !
Currently I have zebra danios, neon tetras, platies and serpae tetras.
Hope they enjoy a live plant !


----------



## fisherdan927 (Sep 14, 2011)

You gotta b careful if you dont want snails, i bought some wisteria from pet supermarket and within 2 weeks i had an infestation, u can wash the plants with bleach and water(maybe 3 tblspns per gallon) or a vinegar solution...either way rinse off plants well...i used the bleach solution when i bought crypts the last time and it cleanded them...it will also kill algea and other critters...make sure there isnt any bleachy smell again rinse well...i hope this will help...good luck.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally, I'm not a fan of bleach, but that was because of a tragic incident involving a 25 gallon tank. I just thoroughly wash the plant in tap water, and if it came in a pot, remove pot and the rockwool the roots and rhizome are probably wrapped it. With anubias, you can attach them to driftwood or rocks, or plant them (this is the important part) with the rhizome not buried. The rhizome is the bit where all the roots and leaves come out, and it must be exposed so that it doesn't rot.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning HFG...

Good choice for a beginning plant. Anubias is very undemanding about lighting and low maintenance. It can even be perched on top of the gravel and be fine.

If you're concerned about cleaning it, I just rinse my plants in some of my water change water and into the tank. Have been doing this for years with no problems.

B


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

anubias are almost unkillable, you should have no problem with it.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

After I do a water change I add to the tank aquarium salt, StressZyme and
Stress Coat. I have read NOT to add aquarium salt if there are live plants
in the tank. Any thoughts on this ? Thanks !


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Be very careful with it, and only use a very small amount. Personally, unless you've got brackish water fish like mollies, the only time I use aquarium salt is when I'm treating a fish.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

HFGGHG said:


> After I do a water change I add to the tank aquarium salt, StressZyme and
> Stress Coat. I have read NOT to add aquarium salt if there are live plants
> in the tank. Any thoughts on this ? Thanks !


I have an anubias nana in my 55 gal tank, and I keep salt in the tank at all times. it recommends 1 tbsp for every 5 gallons, which would be 11 tbsp for my tank, so i add 8 tbsp just to keep it a little lower and my plants and fish have all done great (I have mollies which need brackish water). I would just say add 3/4 the recommended dosage. I love salt it helps keep disease way down.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been adding 5 Tablespoons of salt for my 29 gal tank once a week
after water changes. My tank is 9 weeks old tomorrow. I have 19 fish,
I overstocked it but, fortunately, have lost only 2 platies. The ammonia
level spiked and I'm trying to keep it in check with weekly 15%-25% 
water changes and adding salt, Stress Coat and Stress Zyme. I'm
really hoping that the live plant helps too. The remaining 19 fish appear
to be doing well. But...so did my 2 dead platies for weeks. Keeping
my fingers crossed...


----------

